# cheap and easy centre console cubby hole illumination



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

if you don't have the interior LED pack, pop one of these in one of the USB slots:








ebay link

works a treat, although obviously comes on with the ignition and not sidelights, at some point I'll put proper illumination in there...


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the idea. Just ordered one.


----------



## djkoopa (Jun 30, 2016)

Great idea! Just ordered one too


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

does it spread a diffused light? my USB ports are in the phonebox, not sure about the effect


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Yep, fairly diffused I have the white one, not ideal as the ports are upwards but its not so bright to be distracting but I can see everything in the box now!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, considering the very low price, it's worth trying!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey that's a great idea! It sucks our ports face upwards but meh... My question is does the light bleed out at all when the cubby is closed?


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

macaddict111 said:


> Hey that's a great idea! It sucks our ports face upwards but meh... My question is does the light bleed out at all when the cubby is closed?


nope, very thin line of feint light along the front edge only if you lean right forward over the box, but you wouldn't see it from driving position

hard to get an accurate representation from a phone camera at night but:









the light reflects a little off the underside of the switch bank panel, but it's not as obvious as the photo makes it look


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

blackvalver said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey that's a great idea! It sucks our ports face upwards but meh... My question is does the light bleed out at all when the cubby is closed?
> ...


I can definitely do with one of those, fiddling around trying to find the usb port can be annoying!

Cheers!

ALL SOLD OUT GUYS!

Amazon link but more expensive

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lighting-Wirel ... 429&sr=8-5

or here on Ebay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-Color-Mini ... NRN9Cfck7w


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

I've taken a punt on a white one, figured it fit in with the white led on the door speakers.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

me too went for the white one... 1 pound including shipping fee from ali


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

I'll give it a go, just ordrered one!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

jonnieb2018 said:


> blackvalver said:
> 
> 
> > macaddict111 said:
> ...


Good shout. One of my few issues with the mk3 TT is that the cabin is very dark, mainly due to the absence of a central infotainment screen. These will hopefully help. Took me a minute to realise that you get a whole set of 7 lights for £7.99 (amazon link above). If you only want the white ('ice blue') colour you can buy two for £5.99 (free dely if you have Prime, link below). Cheaper off flee bay, of course, but would just take 3-4 days longer to arrive. No big deal, but they are so cheap its not really worth fiddling about.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bello-Luna...CKS7H04C16D3&refRID=HNFYXNN2CKS7H04C16D3&th=1


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I did something similar a while back. Not as elegant but does shine the light sidewards rather than upwards. 
I also stuck one on a 12v socket - USB plug and put it inside the armrest which was always a bit gloomy.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... D#p7464753


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

ZephyR2 said:


> I did something similar a while back. Not as elegant but does shine the light sidewards rather than upwards.
> I also stuck one on a 12v socket - USB plug and put it inside the armrest which was always a bit gloomy.
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... D#p7464753


I suppose you could squeeze one of these usb angled adapters in 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/90-Degree-US ... 0005.m1851


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

oh, this looks perfect, providing there is enough space :?: 
I don't remember now how is placed our socket, is the UP or the DOWN, the right one in our case?


----------



## NP46 (Sep 8, 2019)

Mine arrived today so plugged it in and it lights up, bonus!
However, I got out of the car locked it up and it was still on when everything else was shut off, it was raining so didn't watch it for long but decided to remove it until I asked you knowledgible lot if they do eventually switch off.

Cheers

Nik.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

NP46 said:


> Mine arrived today so plugged it in and it lights up, bonus!
> However, I got out of the car locked it up and it was still on when everything else was shut off, it was raining so didn't watch it for long but decided to remove it until I asked you knowledgible lot if they do eventually switch off.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Don't worry, the usb ports switch off after a few mins


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

NP46 said:


> Mine arrived today so plugged it in and it lights up, bonus!
> However, I got out of the car locked it up and it was still on when everything else was shut off, it was raining so didn't watch it for long but decided to remove it until I asked you knowledgible lot if they do eventually switch off.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Mine arrived today and after fitting I also noticed it was still on after car shutdown and locked - how long does it stay on for if it does turn itself off?


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

[/quote]Mine arrived today and after fitting I also noticed it was still on after car shutdown and locked - how long does it stay on for if it does turn itself off?[/quote]

I can confirm they do power down after car is parked and locked!


----------

